# Type of fish?



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I am in the planning stage for an outside setup in Zone 6 NC. I only expect to grow fish in the warmer months at first. What type of fish will taste most like "whitefish", we don't like the taste of tilapia?


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I find tilapia to be a very mild flavor , but I think for best tasting freshwater fish I would have to say bluegill.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

how do u cook bluegill i have never found a way i like?


if you do not want a "fishy" flavor i would suggest cat fish


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Perch? I have yellow perch in my greenhouse tanks but I put many in the ponds. Very mild white fillets, egg wash and flour, cornmeal fried in butter....James


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

White sucker?
If grown in clear fresh water they taste somewhat like
lake whitefish.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

ad in wnc said:


> I am in the planning stage for an outside setup in Zone 6 NC. I only expect to grow fish in the warmer months at first. What type of fish will taste most like "whitefish", we don't like the taste of tilapia?


There are some native trout species that should do well for you and I think you'll like the taste too.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Grass carp tastes like halibut and has the same flakey texture. You could probably feed them a lot of grass clippings and other vegetation but they can be trained to eat pellets.

They jump when spooked so the tank would need to be covered.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I will definitely look into grass carp. I really like halibut. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally, I would go with yellow perch, rather than an invasive species (ie tilapia or grass carp).


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

What do you thing your outside set up will cost? I'm two zones colder so it probably wouldn't apply up here, but curious, all the same.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a one year old shed: two rows of pallets tall and four long. The bottom row is covered in plywood and the top row is covered in mesh. It has a solid roof and door. I plan on adding one 250 gal tote and two horse troughs. The is no running water (I plan on using the garden hose from a well) and no connection to a sewer. NC requires a permit to grow tilapia because they are invasive. I am not close to any external body of water and I have been approved for the permit. Now costs: the building cost approx $750; the tote $100; the troughs est $200; electricity to the shed $850; three immersion aquarium heaters $40/ea; three pond pumps $60/ea. I haven't gotten to the filters and plumbing yet. I don't intend to keep fish in winter but I do plan on insulating the bottom 4 feet of the shed and adding plastic around the top four feet. I have shelves inside the shed to set plant trays on and will add outside shelves for plants also. I intend on purchasing the higher dollar items over the winter on sale or craigslist. I almost forgot, the shed has solar lights so that I can check on everything at night. Lights cost $25 at target.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I hope you will continue to update this post. :thumb:


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! I will.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

ad in wnc said:


> I have a one year old shed: two rows of pallets tall and four long. The bottom row is covered in plywood and the top row is covered in mesh. It has a solid roof and door. I plan on adding one 250 gal tote and two horse troughs. The is no running water (I plan on using the garden hose from a well) and no connection to a sewer. NC requires a permit to grow tilapia because they are invasive. I am not close to any external body of water and I have been approved for the permit. Now costs: the building cost approx $750; the tote $100; the troughs est $200; electricity to the shed $850; three immersion aquarium heaters $40/ea; three pond pumps $60/ea. I haven't gotten to the filters and plumbing yet. I don't intend to keep fish in winter but I do plan on insulating the bottom 4 feet of the shed and adding plastic around the top four feet. I have shelves inside the shed to set plant trays on and will add outside shelves for plants also. I intend on purchasing the higher dollar items over the winter on sale or craigslist. I almost forgot, the shed has solar lights so that I can check on everything at night. Lights cost $25 at target.


It is illegal to own live tilapia in Michigan

Planning on putting in yellow perch, bluegill and channel cats this year. :cute:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Its illegal to own Blue tilapia, Riverdale.

As far as I know all other tilapia are legal.

In fact if you google up the registered "Aqaculture facilitys" You Find a good few selling Tilapia, mostly if not all the Nile subspecies.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Above post should say in Michigan.

The reason the Blues are prohibited is its a possibility they can survive our winters.
I do not think they would survive a harsh one though.

The other subspecies though Die below 50 degrees.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> Its illegal to own Blue tilapia, Riverdale.
> 
> As far as I know all other tilapia are legal.
> 
> In fact if you google up the registered "Aqaculture facilitys" You Find a good few selling Tilapia, mostly if not all the Nile subspecies.


I thought I read all tilapia *ooops*

I still would go with yellow perch, I like the taste of them better, tho :thumb:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm confused, as usual... When we lived in VA we were z 7. How can you be z6 in NC? Elevation ?


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I live at 3000 ft.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

light rain said:


> I'm confused, as usual... When we lived in VA we were z 7. How can you be z6 in NC? Elevation ?


Because he is a *bad, bad* boy.........

:cute::cute::cute:


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Very creative! Wish I'd thought of it but alas allergies prevent the indulgence.


----------

